# Elizabeth Zimmerman's Surprise Jacket



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

I have purchased this pattern and would like some feed back on what ply this jacket would be best knitted in?
I am waiting for it to come and wondered if many people had knitted the adult version; what to look out for and with how it will look in different wools. I have purchased also the calculator so that I can knit it up in whatever thickness I desire. Any feedback would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry no pic.


----------



## londonama (Nov 30, 2016)

I knitted it first in 4ply, tried 2 different sizes of needles but the finished article didn’t look right. Then I tried in DK, perfect just the right texture and feel. Good luck with your knitting it’s quite a journey you are embarking on


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou. I have mostly 8 ply so will go that way. I really appreciate your input


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have made about 10of the baby size. Have used mostly sport or Dk yarn. There was a KAL here for the adult size, but I I didn’t see it until it was all over, you may be able to find the notes. I have been collecting the yarn to make one for myself and I have been getting worsted weight for that one. Oh, I used size 5 needles. Good luck.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou. I hope you enjoy making one for yourself.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I use mostly DK for the ones I have made


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have used different yarns, even sock yarn doubled, came out BEAUTIFULLY. I lined up the color SEQUENCE on one and another I used 2 different colorways together.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

I searched for it on google. It is an amazing sweater.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

You could look at the finished projects on Ravelry, and hopefully people made notes of the yarn they used.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Cable mable here I have knit this pattern with #4 weight ,aran weight yarn mostly in acrylic yarns (red heart) and have had no problems with the pattern or yaarn. knit with a 5mm needle to a 5.5 mm needle. this is a fun pattern to knit, as I have knitted about 6 of them for friends,family and co-workers.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

Also there is a work shop on KP for the adult size Surprize Jacket. It's well worth checking out.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou so much everyone. I really appreciate all your helpful remarks. Great support!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I want to make one.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I made one as a shop sample, using the calculator purchased from the official place (don't remember the exact details). The sweater was meant for a 6-year old . . . came out for a smallish adult. Still not sure how I screwed that up - the sweater LOOKS lovely. Next time, now that I know where to measure for specific parts of the body, I'll do a LOT more checking as I'm knitting. Again, the sweater LOOKS fabulous, and the shop owner was OK with how it all turned out. Just take the time as you knit along to double check things.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I've also just ordered the book and am wondering - how many yards of yarn do you need if you are going to try this in a fingering weight?


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou. Everyone seems to like the design. I agree, measuring accuracy will be very helpful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cablemable said:


> Also there is a work shop on KP for the adult size Surprize Jacket. It's well worth checking out.


The link to all the workshops on KP is under my posts. This will take to you a topic with links to all the workshops. One of my favourite cardigans is one I made through this workshop.


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thankyou very much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oz knitter said:


> Thankyou very much.


I used 8 ply BTW


----------

